# *cries*



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

I feel so sad. My Betta's bff just died. I didnt even get to find out if it was a platy or tetra. They used to sleep next to each other, eat together, and play with each other. I came home right now and Selena was found dead on a leaf.  Skyler (my betta) looks so sad. i feel so bad. what could've killed her?!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

whoa, easy on the emoticons, was she acting weird at all?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

would it help if she filled out this?


Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

sorry about the emoticons, im really sad. she used to shake every time she was pooping. (like move left and right really quickly like shes constipated) and she had really long poops! sometimes the size of her! and um she ate alot she even ate the betta food.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

okay


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 72-82 F.
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? No but The light heats the tank so in a way its a heater/light
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? My Platy/Tetra Selena (the one who just died)

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? I feed my betta bloodworm flakes. (He wouldnt eat the betta bites) And i feed my Platy/Tetra TetraMin.
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2-3 times a day.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Every Week. Im cleaning it tomorrow though because theres alot of poop in there and uneaten food under the gravel.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 25-30%. But tomorrow im doing a 100% water change. 
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? I add Betta water conditioner, Nutrafin cycle-biological aquarium supplement, and something else but i forgot the name and cant find the bottle.
 
Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? No If so, what are the following parameters? 

Ammonia: N/A
 Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: N/A
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? N/A for both
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? N/A
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Never noticed any. She looked perfectly fine.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Well, a few days ago i gave my betta bettafix because he was sick but then when i read that its bad for bettas, i stopped using it.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Skyler(betta)--Yes. Selena(other fish)-- No.I dont think so. 
How old is your fish (approximately)? They didnt tell me but i had my betta since may 3rd and my platy/tetra since like a week or 2 ago.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

hmm, it sounds like she wasn't sick, it was just her time.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Having one platy/tetra is probably what killed it. Platy's and Tetras are both schooling fish- they need 6+ in one tank. Being alone is probably what killed it. 
But since you haven't tested the water, it's possible that ammonia killed it. Tetras aren't very hardy when it comes to ammonia, but in 10 gallons I don't think this was the issue. 

Also, you really need to get a heater to keep the water at a stable temp. Bettas *need* temps of high 70's to low 80's. 78-82F is what is recommended. Lights only heat the top layer of the water.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

oh, i don't know that much about other fish, (except a little about guppies) so i don't know much other than bettas. >.<


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

and you guys wanna know something weird? while i was in my grandmother`s house i felt sick all of a sudden and felt like something was wrong. turns out my fish was dead. then a while after we sent her to the ocean, theres was weird slimy stuff on the leaf. anyone know what it is?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Probably has to do with water quality...


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

hmmm.... well im not that good at other fish except bettas and guppies, and water stuff  -3-"


----------

